# Bobcat T140



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

How do you guys think a t140 would do with an 8ft box?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I think that would get pretty heavy to push. I think I'd look at a plow with wings. The plow will be much faster and easier on the machine, then stick the wings on for a final clean-up/detail of the lot.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Unless it's 2" of powder, think your going to want a 6'


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

tracs and snow dont really go to well together, anything heavy and you would be screwed


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSplowing;1361374 said:


> How do you guys think a t140 would do with an 8ft box?


Not good



bbct001;1361445 said:


> Unless it's 2" of powder, think your going to want a 6'


I would agree



mustangman02232;1361590 said:


> tracs and snow dont really go to well together


Really?


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

snocrete;1361941 said:


> Not good
> 
> I would agree
> 
> Really?


Tracks distribute the weight more. So your going to get less push then a rubber tire. Don't get me wrong tracks are great they are stable and will go places and push in dirt a tire machine will only dream about but for snow rubber tires fair better just my thoughts


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

Does it have factory tracks or after market?, to light for a pusher, plow is best.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

MSplowing;1361374 said:


> How do you guys think a t140 would do with an 8ft box?


8 foot compact model would be just fine. Polar tracks would really help out. Hey if it is what you got and have to make do it will work. Not the best in some cases. I have a bigger one and smaller one and they both make me money and in the winter time. One thing we found out is that the CTL's seem to do better with blades and buckets over the rubber edge pusher. The rubber edge leaves a film that really messes with stock tracks. T140 seems like a nice machine, how do you like it or are you looking at getting one?


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Most useless tool I have EVER used in the winter, on a parking lot, is my T190 with factory tracks. Lots of times I couldn't even get around when was wasn't pushing anything. Lucky for me I was a sub working by the hour- it was bad. On the other hand, I can drive off the lot and go through snow that's 3 feet deep but, that's not helpful. Good luck on your decision- hopefully it's not too late to go with tires. Remember- I had factory Bobcat tracks, I've heard Polar tracks are way better but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

We have one at work, it does have the original tracks on it. We do county drainage work so we use the machine for it just figured we would put it work this winter since we cant get in peoples yards this time of year instead of it sitting all winter. I think were just going to use a 72inch bucket on it for now until we can find a 7ft plow for it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 7' fisher moldboard that we built a mount and wings on it to make a box out of it for a rc30 that we would sell for $900


----------

